# Amazon aquascape



## Marcos Costa

Marcos Costa said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm a aquarist from Brazil and I am create a new project.
> 
> Sorry, because my english is bad, kkkk, but, lets go!
> 
> this is my aquarium 150cmX50X50
> 
> View attachment 1028480
> 
> 
> My wife is working in the light fixture
> 
> View attachment 1028481
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028482


----------



## Karl Starr

You wanna trade wives?


----------



## Marcos Costa

The light fixture almost ready, now we are paint.


----------



## Oughtsix

Welcome to the forum! Don't worry about perfect English, we are fortunate enough to have many nationalities here and are always pleased to have another member (or two)! That is great that you and your wife share a common interest in planted aquariums, it makes the hobby much more fun.

Being one of the members in the USA I know we can be a little lazy so I will translate... 150cm x 50cm x 50cm ~ 5' x 20" x 20" or about 100 gallons by my calculations... which will be a very nice sized tank.

Is this your first planted aquarium?

Please feel free to ask any questions of the group... if needed!  I know that I and many other members always enjoy reading a build thread!


----------



## Marcos Costa

Oughtsix said:


> Welcome to the forum! Don't worry about perfect English, we are fortunate enough to have many nationalities here and are always pleased to have another member (or two)! That is great that you and your wife share a common interest in planted aquariums, it makes the hobby much more fun.
> 
> Being one of the members in the USA I know we can be a little lazy so I will translate... 150cm x 50cm x 50cm ~ 5' x 20" x 20" or about 100 gallons by my calculations... which will be a very nice sized tank.
> 
> Is this your first planted aquarium?
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions of the group... if needed!  I know that I and many other members always enjoy reading a build thread!


Thank you a lot, this is my second tank, I love aquarium and now I want create a Amazon style.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hi all,

Do you know BioDigest? is good for acelerate the cycling period?

How long do you think I need to cycle my aquarium?


----------



## Plinkploop

I can't wait to see what you and your wife create!! I love husband/ wife designs. My husband and I worked together for our turtle and cold water tanks. It was a great experience. Thank you for the updates!!


----------



## Oughtsix

Marcos Costa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you know BioDigest? is good for acelerate the cycling period?
> 
> How long do you think I need to cycle my aquarium?


I have never had any luck with the bacteria in a bottle stuff myself. The most effective accelerant for cycling a tank that I have found is filter media or gravel/substrate from another tank. In my tanks I have found that cycling usually takes 3 to 4 weeks after which I usually add fish slowly instead of a large number of fish all at once.

Even after the nitrifying bacteria has been established and has built up colonies to handle the nitrogen compound load I have found that my planted tanks usually take a few months to come to an equilibrium where the water chemistry stabilizes and doesn't shift radically. During this time I usually add fish slowly as the tank is coming up to a full stocking level.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Today we work in the adhesive.











Below the filter.


----------



## Marcos Costa

I received the biological acelerator and others itens for my aquarium

I am excited to work in my tank in the weekend!


----------



## Plinkploop

I've been using that brand since my saltwater days!! Works great!!


----------



## Marcos Costa

Plinkploop said:


> I've been using that brand since my saltwater days!! Works great!!


wow, great news!! Obrigado!


----------



## Marcos Costa

This is wood that I will put in aquarium.

I will put Microsorium or Anubias, maybe a little java moss.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello everyone!

Today I worked doing the hardscape, below the pictures.

aquarium and gabinet.











Light fixture, My wife did this, It looks great!


















I used pool filter sand and my old sand that I had in the other aquarium.









Microsorium Windelov


















Work finished, I will put the biological bacterias to help in cycling period 









The tests are Brazilian trademarks.


----------



## Marcos Costa

To help in biological cycling, I mixtured the old midias with the new.

I have two baskets with perlon and filter sponge and two with ceramic.


----------



## Marcos Costa

I needed to adapted my old superficie extractor to help the water quality.










I tested and he worked good.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello everyone!

I used the biological accelerator and put the first fish in the tank.

I did a test of amonia and nitrate and is ok.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hi all, some pictures of my aquarium.














































The water have a little tanin, I loved the aspect, very natural and beautiful, 

What did you think?


----------



## Plinkploop

Love it!! Those rummynoses look beautiful in the blackwater effect from the tannins!! Good job!!


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello all.

Today I did a change of 30% of water, and to help me, I used the pump to accelerate the job.


----------



## Marcos Costa

My plants is low tech and I not use CO², what is the better fertilizer to use in low tech aquarium?


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hi All,

today I bought some fish for my aquarium, I went to Guarulhos city in São Paulo that have a fish fair every tuesdays.

follow some pictures, the fair is very nice!











Lot of type of food










Lot of type fishes.



















Lot of type of accessories










I bought Angelfish, Bolivian ram, Electric blue ram, and others, that now I put in quarantine.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello all,

today I put any fishes in my aquarium, still I have 3 Angelfish in the quarantine

Ramirezi electric blue koi and Bolivian ram




































Blue ram









Angelfish


----------



## Marcos Costa

New residents

I bought two Characidum fasciatum, amazing!










And four Angelfish


----------



## Marcos Costa

I see everything!


----------



## Phil Edwards

That's a beautiful tank! At the moment, it doesn't look like you need to change much, except perhaps a trace/micro nutrient supplement like Flourish to make sure they're getting those.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Phil Edwards said:


> That's a beautiful tank! At the moment, it doesn't look like you need to change much, except perhaps a trace/micro nutrient supplement like Flourish to make sure they're getting those.


Thanks man! 

I will arrange it.


----------



## Marcos Costa

New resident, _Moenkhausia costae, _I buy 20 fish.


----------



## Marcos Costa




----------



## Marcos Costa

Cory cave!










Blue ram and Electric blue ram, this fish is amazing!


----------



## Marcos Costa

Does anyone know this cory?


----------



## robmcd

Since you are located in Brazil, can you go out to a local lake or river to catch your own fish?


----------



## NoodleAquatics

Marcos Costa said:


> View attachment 1032359
> 
> 
> Does anyone know this cory?


Corydoras nattereri is the corydoras species


----------



## Marcos Costa

robmcd said:


> Since you are located in Brazil, can you go out to a local lake or river to catch your own fish?


Yes, sometimes I catch any fish in small river in my city.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello all,

Today I went for a ride on a bike in the Juquery Estadual Park in my city and visited some river, I saw a lot of _Hyphessobrycon Sp, Geophagus brasiliensis _and others.

Nature is the best place for inspiration, take your bike and go out!










Fresh water!










Here, I saw a lot of plants and some _Hyphessobrycon Sp._










Fish, I guess that is _Geophagus brasiliensis,_ this fish is comum in this place.










This plant Ibelieve that is _Cabomba

















_

Clear water, sandy substrate and lot of plants on the lake sides










beautiful vision.










Nature is my inspiration, I love to walk in nature and see the rocks, roots, mountains and when is possible collect items for my aquarium.


----------



## Marcos Costa

Pterophyllum scalare, Petitella georgiae and Paracheirodon axeroldi










The beautiful Electric blue










Inpaichthys kerri and Moenkhausia costae










Can you see me? Characidium fasciatum


----------



## edustarling

robmcd said:


> Since you are located in Brazil, can you go out to a local lake or river to catch your own fish?


It depends on the species. In southeastern part of Brazil, we can catch plecos, some kinds of tetras and with some luck cories.


----------



## edustarling

Marcos Costa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I went for a ride on a bike in the Juquery Estadual Park in my city and visited some river, I saw a lot of _Hyphessobrycon Sp, Geophagus brasiliensis _and others. [...]


Near here (Rio de Janeiro) there are Geophagus and Characidium everywhere


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello all.

This is my new aquisition _Hypostomus sertanejo.








_


----------



## Marcos Costa

Hello all,

I changed my gray stones for dragon stone, I think it's more natural and left the appearance more lit.

What do you think?


----------



## Edsland

It looks great to me, your tank is beautiful


----------



## LidijaPN

The whole tank is stunning!!!


----------

